# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Çfarë do bënit nëse burri/gruaja ju tradhëton?

## Visage

Pershendetje te gjitheve,

Meqenese me erdhi frymezimi per kete teme mua, po e hap edhe kete.

So, pyetja eshte:  C'fare do benit nese burri/gruaja juaj ju tradheton dhe ju e kapni kete gje?  Cili do ishte reagimi juaj?  Dhe ne mix, po hedh edhe femijet, dmth. keni edhe femije bashke.  

Flm te gjitheve ne advance per pjesmarrjen tuaj ne teme.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Mos moj mos na prek aty ku nuk mban uje pilafi!!

Cdo beja ... hic do e falja.  (lol)

----------


## Moltisanti

Edhe une do e falja  :shkelje syri:   ishalla s'qello ta kem shpine ne kat te peste ..lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Falja me kushtetute eshte e drejte vetem e presidentit te republikes. Nese del dekreti nga Presidenti, s'kam c'ka me bo. 

*Ligjet zbatohen, nuk kundershtohen*... :i ngrysur:

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Po te kem femije, dhe ai ta kete bo vetem i her, dhe nuk e perserit me, (shume supozime te kjo fjalia) do doja te mos e merrja vesh fare. Le te jetoja ne nje cike genjeshter. Ufa! Pyetje shume e veshtire!

----------


## Visage

Ja edhe pergjigja ime:

CHEATING IS NOT ALLOWED.  Jo kalamoj te kem po edhe qen e mace :pa dhembe:  .

I them bye bye dhe qe c'ke me te. Tradhetia s'falet. Si, t'a mbaj prap dhe t'a puth duke e ditur se c'ka bere? iiiiuuuuuuuuuu Sa per kalamajt, dmth, hajt mo ai me dashnoren une me dashnorin, dhe hajt te rrime te martuar per kalamojt. Completely Disagree. 

Dhe sa per kalamojt, kur nje lidhje ka arritur ne piken e tradhetise, prinderit s'jane te lumtur me njeri tjetrin, dihet qe zenkat jan shume te shpeshta, e cila eshte nje ambient sh. unhealthy per rritjen e femijeve. Me mire i rris vete, dhe i jap shqelmen atij. 

Pataj, ai qe e beri ate veprim, duhet ti punoje truri lart qe para se te tradhetoje dhe ti beje mire llogarite. Dmth, ai tradheton, e di qe do e le po e kapa, dhe une duhet t'a duroj ket gje?

Ai as qe i ka menduar femijet e vet dhe gruan e tij ne ato momente, ka menduar vec nje gje.

Edhe une uroj qe te mos isha ne kat te peste.   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Visage

> Po te kem femije, dhe ai ta kete bo vetem i her, dhe nuk e perserit me, (shume supozime te kjo fjalia) do doja te mos e merrja vesh fare. Le te jetoja ne nje cike genjeshter. Ufa! Pyetje shume e veshtire!


Sorry Gogla e Kuqe se te lodha sot.  :buzeqeshje: 

Por edhe nje gje, ujku qimen e nderron por zakonin s'e harron.  Ai qe e ben iher asigje s'e ndalon qe t'a beje dy, tre.... here.

----------


## mario_kingu

eshte nje gje se kam provuar kur te martohem apo te kem fmi 
kush nuk eshte i martuar ska pse flasi ne kete tem se nuk e di vleren e nje prindi si un dmth qe se di  
neve jemi o vete per vete 
kur te martohem ju them :PPP

----------


## Deni Moskatit

Trathtia sfalet , po u fal nje her personi qe ka ber xhestin do thot he se me fal dhe heren tjeter kshuqe do bej prap te njejten gje , derisa e/i dashura/i ben nje gje te tille mendohu dhe nje her vet se ku ke gabuar. Nqse ske gabuar vet do te thot qe ai ose ajo sndjen me gjo per ty dhe normalisht mbaron cdo gjo.Gjithsesi me kto gjona mesohesh po nuk gabove nuk meson  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Ja edhe pergjigja ime:
> 
> CHEATING IS NOT ALLOWED.  Jo kalamoj te kem po edhe qen e mace
> 
> I them bye bye dhe qe c'ke me te. Tradhetia s'falet. Si, t'a mbaj prap dhe t'a puth duke e ditur se c'ka bere? iiiiuuuuuuuuuu Sa per kalamajt, dmth, hajt mo ai me dashnoren une me dashnorin, dhe hajt te rrime te martuar per kalamojt. Completely Disagree. 
> 
> Dhe sa per kalamojt, kur nje lidhje ka arritur ne piken e tradhetise, prinderit s'jane te lumtur me njeri tjetrin, dihet qe zenkat jan shume te shpeshta, e cila eshte nje ambient sh. unhealthy per rritjen e femijeve. Me mire i rris vete, dhe i jap shqelmen atij. 
> 
> Pataj, ai qe e beri ate veprim, duhet ti punoje truri lart qe para se te tradhetoje dhe ti beje mire llogarite. Dmth, ai tradheton, e di qe do e le po e kapa, dhe une duhet t'a duroj ket gje?
> ...


Me fjale bani namin ju...lol
Nga ky postimi jot kuptoj qe nuk e njeh boten e mashkullit , dmth duhet te jesh e re ne detyre...lol
Kur nji mashkull tradheton , dmth shkon me nji femer tjeter...s'do te thote fare qe nuk e do partneren dhe familjen e vet ! Do te thote vetem qe ai ne ate moment ju nenshtrua instikteve te pakushtezuara mashkullore qe lindin me njeriun  :djall sarkastik:   (lol)
Ju femrat e keni ma kollaj te permbaheni , kurse ne meshkujt duhet me i pase frenat me ABS  :ngerdheshje: 
Nuk mund te quhet tradheti ne te njejtin standart sikur te kesh nji dashnore permanente dhe ti kushtohes asaj ma shume se familjes tende , apo sikur te kesh 'a quick temporary control disorder' lol
Anyway , Gogla e kuqe ka dhane pergjigjen ma realiste..!
Ndahesh ti nga burri me gjithe kalamaj per nji tradhetiçke...? lol
Easy eshte me fjale por te sjell gjithe jeten mbrapsht...ty , atij dhe femijeve  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> Po te kem femije, dhe ai ta kete bo vetem i her, dhe nuk e perserit me, (shume supozime te kjo fjalia) do doja te mos e merrja vesh fare. Le te jetoja ne nje cike genjeshter. Ufa! Pyetje shume e veshtire!


*Nese do ishin te gjitha femrat si ty..... At`her tradhetia do qe free . Ose do ishte si "ndrim ambienti" LoOoL. Duke then burri te gruaja : He se nuk e perseris me...  Nuk vete me ne "ambiente te tilla"*

----------


## _Elena_

*Ne qoftese do me tradhetonte? 
hmmmmmmm rrobat ne valixhe me gjithe qejf doti hapja dhe deren dhe do ti tregoja rrugen.
Tradhetia eshte gje e keqe se po u be nje here pastaj thua hajd se nuk u be qameti dhe e ben rruge ate veprim *

----------


## Patkoi

> Mos moj mos na prek aty ku nuk mban uje pilafi!!
> 
> Cdo beja ... hic do e falja.  (lol)


pastaj do vishe ta boje me qenin tim 
qe ndershmerisht te ishit barazim

----------


## PINK

Ky copa mishit=dummy person Patkoi/Magneti .... m'qenka ngjit si m....... pas sandaleve .. meqe eshte dhe vere. Spaske lene post pa me ardh nga mbrapa ... po u know what ... tipa losers si puna jote i shkel me kembe ... Pllaq plluq si puna e morrit  do besh. Ja kshu . Dhe meqe te paskan perjashtu, hajde prape me ndonje emer tjater .. si psh perdor emrin e mamit .. se do kesh me sukses . Njerez te humbur!!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

shpresoj se nuk ndodhet sidomos nese kam femije...shume e rende ta perballosh marredhenien me burrin qe te ka tradhetuar se nese e fal ne mendje gjithemone do behesh paranoid...psh nese vin vone nje dite mendon "ku ka qene? me ka tradhetuar perseri" it will require alot of effort per burrin qe te te mbushi mendjen dhe te fitoj besimin tend perseri...nuk e di nese eshte efekte po do ishte mire sikur ti thoshje ne fillim te nje marrdhenies "nese me tradheton, nese me tradheton do bej ate qe sta pret mendja....dhe te garantoj se do jete shume e dhimbshme  :perqeshje: "  :ngerdheshje: ...hopefully keto fjale i kujtohen kur shikon ndonje femer "marshalla" lol

----------


## Renegata

Vallahi ,kafshat qe skaperdihet eshte o vella Tradhetia
kafshat qe te ngec ne gryk 
e t'ze lemeria. etj etj

Zor se do ta falja.Nuk e bej dot.

----------


## TikTak

i kshu thoni ju femnat po tak me i got ven ene e kaperceni tradhtin

mashkulli lind me gjith tradhtin kurse ju femnat lindni me faljen per ne

----------


## Visage

> i kshu thoni ju femnat po tak me i got ven ene e kaperceni tradhtin
> 
> mashkulli lind me gjith tradhtin kurse ju femnat lindni me faljen per ne


Pfffffffffffffffffff.  Ej, je i pire gje ti apo si?  Kush e paska shpikur ket thenie se s'e kisha degjuar ndonjehere.   :sarkastik:

----------


## Renegata

Ja kaq lehte sa Tiku e gjejne meshkujt dhe justifikimin per tradhetine e bere(ndaj skane per tu ndrequr kurre)E shohin si nder e lavdi.
Njerzit qe tradhetojne jane me pak te lumturit ne bote.Fakti qe sgjejne karar tregon qe skenaqen kurre.
 Kot s'thote populli: *MOS U NGOPSH *

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

> *Nese do ishin te gjitha femrat si ty..... At`her tradhetia do qe free . Ose do ishte si "ndrim ambienti" LoOoL. Duke then burri te gruaja : He se nuk e perseris me...  Nuk vete me ne "ambiente te tilla"*



Ore AIRON^BOY! Di te lexosh ti, apo jo? Une nuk thashe as qe do ta falja as qe nuk do ta falja. Une thashe qe nese do te kisha femije, dhe ai ta kish bere vetem njehere, dhe ta dinte brenda vetes qe nuk do e perseriste me, me mire te mos e dija fare. 

Nuk thashe se c'qendrim do mbaja po ta merrja vesh, se ate nuk e di tani. Nuk flas dot per nje gje te cilen nuk e kam kaluar akoma (do Zoti nuk e kaloj kurre), sado parime dhe ideale te kem ne koke.

Me parime e di une qe tradhetia nuk falet, po nga e thena ne te bere, qendron nje hendek i tere.

----------

